# chinese phone dev support?



## theoilman (Mar 7, 2012)

I go to China usually once/year or so, and I was thinking of picking up one of those sweet looking meizu or xiaomi phones while I was there next. but do these phones have any dev support? I don't want to end up with a static OS, even if the phones are awesome.


----------

